# Doraemon x Gucci Collaboration



## fettfleck

I eyed the Doraemon x Gucci collab and had to get a piece from it because it just is supercute.

I would love get a bag, but the models are either to small or too large for my preference, so instead I got a cute scarf, which is always useful. 

It came in a beautiful box:




Is it not supercute?









Quick throw-on, sorry for the lame drape, but just came home for work and superexcited for it!



Someone else got anything from that collection?


----------



## GucciFanMarci

It is so cute! I love this whole collection too. It is super cool


----------



## coniglietta

It looks great on you! I like how the Gucci G's are more subdued in this collection which makes Doraemon stand out. I'm hoping to get a wallet. Doraemon was one of my favorite characters as a kid.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

It is beautiful. I ordered the scarf as well, and I really love it. Enjoy yours, it is adorable!


----------



## kuriso

This is so adorable! I ordered a wallet for my brother who is a huge Doraemon fan! Enjoy the scarf


----------



## lvrac

OMG THAT'S SOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you all! I love a whimsical accessoire, especially when the rest of the wardrobe is plain. I am really looking forward to wear it! Perhaps with some black turtleneck or something like that, so the scarf can pop out. 



coniglietta said:


> It looks great on you! I like how the Gucci G's are more subdued in this collection which makes Doraemon stand out. I'm hoping to get a wallet. Doraemon was one of my favorite characters as a kid.



I was actually pretty surprised, the GG's from Gucci are smaller than I anticipated, but I like it too, that this way the scarf looks less flashy as one would expect with all the monogram plus an really blue anime figure on it. 

By the way, I changed the title of the thread. Perhaps others might be motivated to post their acquisitions.


----------



## fettfleck

kuriso said:


> This is so adorable! I ordered a wallet for my brother who is a huge Doraemon fan! Enjoy the scarf



That will be one lucky brother.


----------



## JenJBS

fettfleck said:


> I eyed the Doraemon x Gucci collab and had to get a piece from it because it just is supercute.
> 
> I would love get a bag, but the models are either to small or too large for my preference, so instead I got a cute scarf, which is always useful.
> 
> It came in a beautiful box:
> 
> View attachment 4958792
> 
> 
> Is it not supercute?
> View attachment 4958794
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958795
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958797
> 
> 
> Quick throw-on, sorry for the lame drape, but just came home for work and superexcited for it!
> View attachment 4958793
> 
> 
> Someone else got anything from that collection?



It's adorable!       Thank you for sharing pics!


----------



## lilthai

I love doraemon. I watched the movies since I was a child. I’m debating between the round bag and a bucket. Any Thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## fettfleck

lilthai said:


> I love doraemon. I watched the movies since I was a child. I’m debating between the round bag and a bucket. Any Thoughts/recommendations?
> View attachment 4959984
> View attachment 4959985



I personally like the round one more because the Doraemon is more centered and it looks a bit bigger than on the bucket. Though the bucket is cute, too and I know that sometimes they take on more than they look like. Probably need to look at them irl...
Have been thinking about the round bag, too, but I am afraid I take too much stuff with me regularly, so it will be to small for me. But, I am still tempted. 
They look both cute worn.


----------



## Imabagguy

I love that brands are starting to bring characters into their collections.   I've been eyeing the Loewe Totoro collection and really want to get the dust spirit horseshoe crossbody. That scarf is suuuper cute.


----------



## lilthai

fettfleck said:


> I personally like the round one more because the Doraemon is more centered and it looks a bit bigger than the bucket. Though the bucket is cute, too and I know that sometimes they take on more than they look like. Probably need to look at them irl...
> Have been thinking about the round bag, too, but I am afraid I take too much stuff with me regularly, so it will be to small for me. But, I am still tempted.
> They look both cute worn.


I pulled the trigger and got myself a round bag and lip balm.


----------



## fettfleck

Imabagguy said:


> I love that brands are starting to bring characters into their collections.   I've been eyeing the Loewe Totoro collection and really want to get the dust spirit horseshoe crossbody. That scarf is suuuper cute.



Oh I wanted that Amazona or puzzle bag desperately, but no chance, it was already sold out after the prelaunch and my local shop had to chance to order one, too. That is a beautiful collection with great craftsmanship.
I like the character collections, too! Though not all. Gucci hat die Disney collabs, which are nice, but I would not wear them - I am more into the anime pieces...



lilthai said:


> I pulled the trigger and got myself a round bag and lip balm.



Congratulations!


----------



## BuckraBBit

Balenciaga x Hello Kitty.
Longchamp x Pokemon.
Gucci x Doraemon.
Loewe x Totoro.
...Will they have Chanel x Dragonball Z soon???


----------



## Joe Maya

I'm a BIG Doraemon fan. 

The only thing i feel like getting is the wallet or maybe the sneaker.


----------



## Joe Maya

lilthai said:


> I pulled the trigger and got myself a round bag and lip balm.




Yeap, the better choice if you ask me.
Enjoy your bag!


----------



## fettfleck

BuckraBBit said:


> ...Will they have Chanel x Dragonball Z soon???



Imagine that.  I mainly like the older anime collaborations though... That Pokemon and Disney stuff is not for me... I haven't heard about Balenciaga x Hello Kitty, yet!

Oh, wow just googled it... I guess in that case, I would just get Sanrio merchandise if I would be into Hello Kitty...


----------



## Yuki85

or LV x Sailor Moon


----------



## pradithadea

lilthai said:


> I pulled the trigger and got myself a round bag and lip balm.



You did a good shot on buying the round one. Love it ❤️


----------



## AllAloha

Absolutely love it! I'm not even a big fan of em but this just looks great!


----------



## papertiger

fettfleck said:


> I eyed the Doraemon x Gucci collab and had to get a piece from it because it just is supercute.
> 
> I would love get a bag, but the models are either to small or too large for my preference, so instead I got a cute scarf, which is always useful.
> 
> It came in a beautiful box:
> 
> View attachment 4958792
> 
> 
> Is it not supercute?
> View attachment 4958794
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958795
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958797
> 
> 
> Quick throw-on, sorry for the lame drape, but just came home for work and superexcited for it!
> View attachment 4958793
> 
> 
> Someone else got anything from that collection?



It's cute, and I particularly like it on the scarf


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

When I first heard about this collab, it was noted as a celebration of the 2021 Lunar New Year.  (For 2020, it was Mickey Mouse for the Year of the Rat.)

I was baffled because it will be the Year of the Ox, and there is no cat in the Chinese Zodiac.

But I just saw these on the website.  Ah, makes sense now!  Very sweet that it's reimagined as an Ox. And the brown Ox works well with the GG's.









Adding some blue version pics for comparison


----------



## BuckraBBit

Oh my... Doraemon is cute but now it’s Gucci x Doraemon x Ox! I wonder what Fujiko sensei would say if he was still alive


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i really want the denim shorts and hoodie. so cute!!!!


----------



## Imabagguy

I'm Waiting fo


lilthai said:


> I pulled the trigger and got myself a round bag and lip balm.


Ugh Soooo Jealous but I just bought a Bottega Hobo so I can't buy anything till I pay it off...


----------



## Imabagguy

BuckraBBit said:


> Balenciaga x Hello Kitty.
> Longchamp x Pokemon.
> Gucci x Doraemon.
> Loewe x Totoro.
> ...Will they have Chanel x Dragonball Z soon???


I really want something with Sailor moon because I would buy the whole collection lol


----------



## lilthai

Imabagguy said:


> I'm Waiting fo
> 
> Ugh Soooo Jealous but I just bought a Bottega Hobo so I can't buy anything till I pay it off...


Don’t be. I just received it yesterday but have not tried it on yet. They came with a tote bag which I think  I can use it more than a paper shipping bag.


----------



## Imabagguy

lilthai said:


> Don’t be. I just received it yesterday but have not tried it on yet. They came with a tote bag which I think  I can use it more than a paper shipping bag.


ooooh Loooove the box!  Yay take a picture of it on too!


----------



## lilthai

Imabagguy said:


> ooooh Loooove the box!  Yay take a picture of it on too!


I don’t have a good mod pic. I took it to work today and snapped a pic.


----------



## Imabagguy

Ooooh it's bigger than I thought but I love it.  It looks great and it sits perfectly on your hip.


----------



## fettfleck

lilthai said:


> I don’t have a good mod pic. I took it to work today and snapped a pic.



You wear it well! I agree, it looks bigger than I thought, too!


----------



## lilthai

fettfleck said:


> You wear it well! I agree, it looks bigger than I thought, too!


It is better than I thought it was but can only hold essentials. Here is what in my bag.


----------



## Rocaille

Thanks for sharing the pictures! I did see a Japanese fashion magazine CanCam was talking about it and they did a journal with the Gucci x Doraemon collection that comes with January's issue.


----------



## vivianwynn

Never thought I would buy my first Gucci bag, but I loved doraemon as a child


----------



## Sharona228

Does anyone have the mini bag? Managed to locate one, but wondering if it’s pretty small.


----------



## lilthai

Sharona228 said:


> Does anyone have the mini bag? Managed to locate one, but wondering if it’s pretty small.


I like this one also but I couldn’t find it online. I was able to locate that it was available in Chicago and NYC (nearest location to me). But I never called and ask if they are able to ship.


----------



## Sharona228

lilthai said:


> I like this one also but I couldn’t find it online. I was able to locate that it was available in Chicago and NYC (nearest location to me). But I never called and ask if they are able to ship.



The 5th Avenue location had one this morning and sold it. I had luck getting pieces in this line/collab by scheduling a private appointment. They are then able to ship it to you if it’s available.


----------



## sf_newyorker

The Doraemon card holder has arrived!


----------



## lilthai

sf_newyorker said:


> The Doraemon card holder has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4971408
> View attachment 4971409
> View attachment 4971410



Very cute. I have same wallet but in black marmont  already. Otherwise, I would want the same one.


----------



## sf_newyorker

lilthai said:


> Very cute. I have same wallet but in black marmont  already. Otherwise, I would want the same one.


Because it’s practical and compact with deceptively good capacity, it’s replacing my beat-up Ophidia from a couple years back. So maybe worth getting a second one?


----------



## Bumbles

sf_newyorker said:


> The Doraemon card holder has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4971408
> View attachment 4971409
> View attachment 4971410


It’s soo cute and definitely very lunar new year and Valentine’s Day vibe there with the gorgeous red leather! Congrats! You can never have too many wallets. Swap them around and enjoy. I know I have too many and now eyeing this one since I saw your beautiful post!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lilthai

sf_newyorker said:


> Because it’s practical and compact with deceptively good capacity, it’s replacing my beat-up Ophidia from a couple years back. So maybe worth getting a second one?
> 
> View attachment 4971681


Lol. Good point. It’s still January and I have spent way too much on purses already. My hubby would not be so happy.


----------



## Tenshii

fettfleck said:


> I eyed the Doraemon x Gucci collab and had to get a piece from it because it just is supercute.
> 
> I would love get a bag, but the models are either to small or too large for my preference, so instead I got a cute scarf, which is always useful.
> 
> It came in a beautiful box:
> 
> View attachment 4958792
> 
> 
> Is it not supercute?
> View attachment 4958794
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958795
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958797
> 
> 
> Quick throw-on, sorry for the lame drape, but just came home for work and superexcited for it!
> View attachment 4958793
> 
> 
> Someone else got anything from that collection?


This scarf is super gorgeous and looks so lovely on you!!! I have been obsessing over EVERY SINGLE PIECE in this collection and was undecided about getting a bag and a sweater and/or tshirt and when I popped into the Gucci store in Melbourne this week, they said all of the clothing had already been sold out from people pre-ordering booooo  I placed a deposit down for the lovely little small shoulder bag with the Doraemon oxes but still wanting something with the original blue doraemon on it!


----------



## putiputi

Sharona228 said:


> Does anyone have the mini bag? Managed to locate one, but wondering if it’s pretty small.



Hi there, I have the mini bag and it fits my Samsung s20 plus (with case) perfectly. My phone with case is about 6.5". I can also fit my ysl card case, powder foundation, lipstick, and keys. The width of the bag is about 7" according to the website (measuring only from both ends of the red trim) but I'm glad the sides expand just slightly so it's more like 7.5" of width which gives me a bit more space to wiggle my phone in and out of the bag. The strap was extremely long for me at a 23. 6" drop and I shortened it to 21.6" drop since I'm 5'3".


----------



## shopgirl bb

Here you go my modelling pic of the Doraemon x Gucci bag with a Gucci coat. Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

shopgirl bb said:


> Here you go my modelling pic of the Doraemon x Gucci bag with a Gucci coat. Thanks for letting me share !



Looks great on you and I love the coordinating jacket!!


----------



## Lingie

Hello! love this collection! Could anyone share CA contacts with me? I would like to get the Gucci x Doraemon Collection?


----------



## icyou88

This collab hit the sweet spot for me.  I'm not a Gucci fan, but this collab is both subtle and whimsical - all things a beginner luxury enthusist like me is looking for in a LE item. Definately one of those; "I love it now and will treasure it forever" kind of vibe - hopefully ^^
Ox doraemon is adorable...but blue Doraemon is my OG BAE. hope the FOMO doesn't hit come spring/summer

I got a few accessories from this collection and i definately agree that the card holder is one of the more useable items from this collection. Great as just a card holder or a multi-fuction wallet. 'single side' doraemon - so it is still a staple Gucci pc later on. and most importantly the Card holder is easily converted into a Mini crossbody if anyone is still deciding which item is most practical ^^  I just snaked a chain through the billfold and then I can it wear safely as a crossbody since all the valuables ( keys and cards ) have a dedicated slot or pouch.  the billfold is also still functional with the chain attached, so it's a great conversion trick ^^


----------



## icyou88

Lingie said:


> Hello! love this collection! Could anyone share CA contacts with me? I would like to get the Gucci x Doraemon Collection?


I have info for an SA in Las Vegas if that helps ?


----------



## sherryberry52

LOOOOVE this collection!!! 

I am trying to decide between the bucket bag and the mini bag but I can't make up my mind, help me choose!


----------



## snibor

sherryberry52 said:


> LOOOOVE this collection!!!
> 
> I am trying to decide between the bucket bag and the mini bag but I can't make up my mind, help me choose!
> 
> View attachment 4986813


I prefer the mini.


----------



## lilthai

sherryberry52 said:


> LOOOOVE this collection!!!
> 
> I am trying to decide between the bucket bag and the mini bag but I can't make up my mind, help me choose!
> 
> View attachment 4986813


For casual look, I prefer the bucket. But I also love the mini. I’m no help ... lol


----------



## nannch

I loooove Doraemon! I was checking their website and found the Messenger bag with Doraemon print on. 

I’m new to Gucci and any print canvas in genera. How print usually hold up with Gucci canvas? 

I plan to use it as everyday bag as I would pack enough for all my essential.


----------



## lilthai

nannch said:


> I loooove Doraemon! I was checking their website and found the Messenger bag with Doraemon print on.
> 
> I’m new to Gucci and any print canvas in genera. How print usually hold up with Gucci canvas?
> 
> I plan to use it as everyday bag as I would pack enough for all my essential.


I am no help on this because it is my first print bag from Gucci. Since it is Doraemon, I normally don’t use it everyday. I only grab it when I go out for a short trip or to a mall. I can tell you that most  printed Gucci bags do not give to a sense of luxury. They are just fun to wear. Again, it’s just my opinion. For everyday Gucci bag, I prefer other lines like horsebit, Jackie or marmont.


----------



## Icy025

Can’t resist to it too. I don’t own any Gucci before, but I got the Doraemon twilly and one bag.


----------



## nannch

lilthai said:


> I am no help on this because it is my first print bag from Gucci. Since it is Doraemon, I normally don’t use it everyday. I only grab it when I go out for a short trip or to a mall. I can tell you that most  printed Gucci bags do not give to a sense of luxury. They are just fun to wear. Again, it’s just my opinion. For everyday Gucci bag, I prefer other lines like horsebit, Jackie or marmont.



I don’t like Marmont, I don’t know why lol. But Jackie definitely catch my eyes. I also tried it on when I went to pick up my card case wallet.

Unfortunately, I find the small size too small for my build when I carry it over shoulder(I’m not slim, 168cm tall). I was sure I will pick it up for my birthday coming in October, now I’m skeptical. 

Maybe I will go to try on the Doraemon and see if it matches my style better. I spend time mostly at home now because of pandemic. And if I go out, it’s usually to malls. I have to wear uniform going to work, and the uniform comes with bag(I work as flight attendant).


----------



## lilthai

nannch said:


> I don’t like Marmont, I don’t know why lol. But Jackie definitely catch my eyes. I also tried it on when I went to pick up my card case wallet.
> 
> Unfortunately, I find the small size too small for my build when I carry it over shoulder(I’m not slim, 168cm tall). I was sure I will pick it up for my birthday coming in October, now I’m skeptical.
> 
> Maybe I will go to try on the Doraemon and see if it matches my style better. I spend time mostly at home now because of pandemic. And if I go out, it’s usually to malls. I have to wear uniform going to work, and the uniform comes with bag(I work as flight attendant).


I tried medium Jackie on and I loved it for everyday use. But I only love it when wearing it on shoulder. Anyway, I was in love with horsebit more. So I got a horsebit. I wear uniform sometimes (as a nurse) but it is not required. So most bags I carry to work are on the formal side.

ps. I got this doraemon shirt from teepublic.


----------



## nannch

lilthai said:


> I tried medium Jackie on and I loved it for everyday use. But I only love it when wearing it on shoulder. Anyway, I was in love with horsebit more. So I got a horsebit. I wear uniform sometimes (as a nurse) but it is not required. So most bags I carry to work are on the formal side.
> 
> ps. I got this doraemon shirt from teepublic.
> View attachment 4995230



I wish we could choose to carry our personal bags with uniform 

I just got email back from Gucci that the small shoulder bag with Doraemon print won’t be available here. I will have to look for other options then. 

Your Horsebit is beautiful! I was also checking this one as it’s so versatile. I will go to try it on


----------



## sherryberry52

I ended up getting the mini bag, I couldn't justify the price difference between the mini bag and the bucket bag since I like them both pretty equally. 

It's the cutest


----------



## _gelato_

sherryberry52 said:


> I ended up getting the mini bag, I couldn't justify the price difference between the mini bag and the bucket bag since I like them both pretty equally.
> 
> It's the cutest
> View attachment 4996306


So adorable!


----------



## kuriso

Here’s the wallet I got for my brother. I really want the twilly but couldn’t find it anywhere.


----------



## Mapoon

fettfleck said:


> I eyed the Doraemon x Gucci collab and had to get a piece from it because it just is supercute.
> 
> I would love get a bag, but the models are either to small or too large for my preference, so instead I got a cute scarf, which is always useful.
> 
> It came in a beautiful box:
> 
> View attachment 4958792
> 
> 
> Is it not supercute?
> View attachment 4958794
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958795
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958797
> 
> 
> Quick throw-on, sorry for the lame drape, but just came home for work and superexcited for it!
> View attachment 4958793
> 
> 
> Someone else got anything from that collection?


A late reply to your input but after stalking the website after it was out of stock in the first drop I managed to get this online! Haven’t used it yet though love to keep it as a collectors piece as it’s so cute!! Love your scarf too!!


----------



## fettfleck

Mapoon said:


> A late reply to your input but after stalking the website after it was out of stock in the first drop I managed to get this online! Haven’t used it yet though love to keep it as a collectors piece as it’s so cute!! Love your scarf too!!



Thank you and congrats! Your Twilly is supercute, too!


----------



## Mapoon

fettfleck said:


> Thank you and congrats! Your Twilly is supercute, too!


Thank you! I used in on my LV bag over the weekend   And went to Gucci and the girls gushed over it as it never made it to their store as it was already sold out


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## iseebearbears

I'm a little late to the party,  but I did pick up this bag when it came out.  I haven't used it though.  It's an addition to my collection.  Honestly, I don't like the way it looks because IMHO blue doesn't look good with red.  But my Chase seems to like it.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

iseebearbears said:


> I'm a little late to the party,  but I did pick up this bag when it came out.  I haven't used it though.  It's an addition to my collection.  Honestly, I don't like the way it looks because IMHO blue doesn't look good with red.  But my Chase seems to like it.


So I agree that Doraemon’s shade of blue doesn’t go well with that red. However, I think it kinda works because it complements Doraemon’s red features like his little nose and collar. I believe that was probably the shade of red they were going for! But as long as Chase likes it, who cares?


----------

